# Pop Factor ?



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

What is this wierd thing on channel 4 Britains got the Pop Factor blah blah blah   

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i dunno cat! its very weird!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It's a mickey take by whatsis name (Peter Kay?) I think


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have started to realise that I think it was the bit saying their stories were not sad enough and then breaking up the funeral that sussed it     that and the bad language 

Cat x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

think its funny


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

its so shocking but soooo funny!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Was that Peter Kay singing he was sooo funny


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Loved it!!  Waiting for the results show  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Watching that now


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i was too tired for that part - who won?!!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Geraldine won!!     
what a funny programme, peter kay is pure genius!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Pure genius!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thought he made a great woman !


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I had to break the news to my boss that it was all a joke. She stayed up late to watch the result show and still never clicked it was all a wind up!

it was well funny, R Wayne was brill


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I missed it, will have to see if it's repeated


----------

